# Show your tricked out sig



## wdw_ (Mar 17, 2003)

This is a thread to show off your signature (the one attatched to your posts, not the kind you see on checks). You can point out, or explain stuff.

We had a thread like this quite a while ago that I really enjoyed, so I'm bringing it back...kinda.


I'll start:

I've got four videos, a song, a picture, three quotes, instructions to see what I'm listening to, an anti-war message and a t-shirt in my sig. I got rid of my specs because I wanted to use my sig to paint a picture of my personality.

"VERB THE ADJECTICVE NOUN" contains a really funny vid I suggest you all watch. Ricky's seen it.






The smilies contain funny links to videos and stuff.

Good Bye Bluesky is a link to a song of the same name.



k. now it's your turn.


----------



## chevy (Mar 17, 2003)

I like your signature: a lot of messages, and still it doesn't kill the post content. Maybe the first sentence is a bit out of subject (normal you will say: it's a signature, not a subject).

I shorted mine because it was becoming too long. I still must rework its structure.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2003)

Mine has my geekcode. I'll have to update it soon, at least the end of it. 

Then, panthera onca is jaguar in latin, the species name (or panthera onca onca), the rest are my devices and various stuff.. then jaguar in chinese (as Giaguara is jaguar..)  ADC and no war are clear without explaining?


----------



## toast (Mar 17, 2003)

Mine is 200% classical.


----------



## mr. k (Mar 17, 2003)

mine is just boring.

sorry


----------



## toast (Mar 17, 2003)

I don't agree ! I find it passionate, mind-freeing, somewhat meditative and relaxing... Maybe that's the Courier font effect on me, maybe that's just too late here in France


----------



## Decado (Mar 17, 2003)

I  made mine when posting in the thread about "your real-time computer-speed" or something like that. 
Pretty boring. 
I added the usb stuff just so people could see what i was using. if they want to buy something similliar they could ask me if i thought it was good stuff.
The doll-line was first "i have a girlfriend, she's a doll", just a dumb sentence i made up where doll could mean two things. But then i thought it was too stupid so i changed it. it is still stupid but now it is at least not offensive to puritans 
Hej toast! i just came from the war room. Im totally on your side of the argument, but it was wisely closed so i couldnt voice it (happy cuz that saved me my night-sleep!


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 17, 2003)

Mine's just a small poem I made, but I think it shows my personality pretty well.


----------



## toast (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Decado _
> *Hej toast! i just came from the war room. Im totally on your side of the argument, but it was wisely closed so i couldnt voice it (happy cuz that saved me my night-sleep! *



Well, I didn't use many arguments in this room yet...
I've involved myself in cleaning up the place from the mess it has progressively become as we answered back to some very aggressive member I will not name.
The War Room will be totally clean and ready for Bush to speak .


----------



## Ugg (Mar 17, 2003)

Decado, your sig has totally entranced me since the first time I saw it.  Don't ask me why, it just has.


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 17, 2003)

My sig's not so impressive, but my avatar is  That's a tiny photo of me (bigger one on my page, link below).

It's cool because it's not doctored, it turned out red like that because I covered the (really strong) flash with my finger, in an elevator with a mirror and polished steel walls.


----------



## boi (Mar 17, 2003)

shut your noise tube, taco human.


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 18, 2003)

No War in many different languages


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 18, 2003)

I've added another video to my sig


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 18, 2003)

The Incredible...


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 25, 2003)

Mine is...


----------



## gambling (Jan 10, 2009)

If you remember the 1970's because you were a teenager at the time, you probably can't think of those years without wincing over at least one memory. Whether it was the way you wore your hair, the polyester suit you bought, or some similar crime against self, it really doesn't matter. The 1970's, no matter what the nostalgia merchants would have anyone think, will go down as the wince of a decade.It wasn't only people like you and me, either. Do you think John Travolta and Debra Winger want to be reminded of Urban Cowboy? Would Ethel Merman want to be remembered for her disco album? I'd hazard a guess and say no to both of those questions.


----------



## ora (Jan 10, 2009)

Weirdest. Spam. Ever.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 10, 2009)

ora said:


> Weirdest. Spam. Ever.



Yes, but at least it triggered something fun. 

Mine is below....


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 10, 2009)

ora said:


> Weirdest. Spam. Ever.



You're right! 

The weirdest spam message I ever saw.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmm... that is among the weirdest spams I've seen indeed.
And boy, old thread..  
I didn't realize how much/little I've changed the signature since 2003. So hw specs and some quotes and links be it for now.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 10, 2009)

I have the strange urge to copy and paste it into every forum I visit.


----------

